# Look up! - Kids portrait



## Unrestrained Focus (Jul 12, 2009)

I sometimes do other photography besides bands and models.  There's an funny story behind this one.  The boy did not want his picture taken at all.  He kept just looking down at the ground.  His mom kept telling him to look up, so to spite her he looked up at the sky.  His mom was infuriated, but I told the girl to look up at the sky too and snapped this one, and it turned out to be the mom's favorite.

This was taken with my 85mm prime lens.


----------



## ocular (Aug 14, 2009)

lol I like the boys expression.


----------

